# Daily $ quota



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I usually have a set quota of money I need to hit before logging off.

Unless its a wicked busy weekend where the fares are pinging like a pin ball machine, I generally limit my hours of Ubering to sub 5 hours total for any particular day.

I UberX part time around 5 days a week, for supplemental cash. I work for the studios depending on the gig, but that's seasonal. My wife is the FT bread winner.

Currently, I set my limit to $125 minimum.
If I achieve $125, I generally log off regardless of hours worked. This keeps me fresh for the next day and keeps my car off the road. Depending on airport runs, I can hit $125 in as little as 3 hours, or up to 5 hours. I've been tempted on weekends to drive continuously for a good money haul, but I keep my sanity by staying off the roads as much as possible.

$125 -$25 (20% Uber cut ) = $100 X 5 days = $500 a week ( pre-tax, gas, w&t, etc ),
this amount suits my current needs for supplemental income.

Do you have a set daily $ quota, or do you have fixed hours of operation regardless of the amount made at any particular time?

I plan on driving FT next month, and probably will just drive until I'm fatigued 5 days a week to see what I can bring in.


----------



## blair (Apr 10, 2014)

I think it's good to have such a plan in place. I'm pretty frantic in my driving. Often I'll go out for two hours and when I end up 25 minutes from home I'll drive home. I really have to stop doing that because that's such a waste. I think generally it's good idea to start near home, and go out until you land back near home. I also took to the advice I've read on here and try to get out of the car more often. If I'm waiting for passengers or pings, I'll make an effort to get out and stretch my legs. Generally I won't do more then 5 hours a day either. It's just a lot of sitting in the car, and it takes a toll on the body and mind. Sometimes on a Saturday though I might do 4 hours in the morning and 5 or 6 at night if it's going good. I think it's important to take 2 days completely off from driving a week as a minimum as well.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a weekly goal and will force myself to keep driving until I hit it.


----------

